# Sativa's in heat



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty sure anyway. she's been acting real honery, very clingy and very annoying the last week or so. she's been licking her junk a lot and nismo is ALL over her so they havent been together. he just wont leave her a lone. but i havent seen any bleeding and i know dogs can go through a heat with out someone actually seeing the blood.
i've never had an intact female before so ALL of this is new to me. so if you guys could help me out on what makes things easier for you.
do i need to separate nismo from even tho he is neutered.
limit excercise?
any suggestions?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no poor little girl. I would separate them for a little bit just in case. She might bite him if she is feeling weird and just wants to be alone. Has she been acting like she doesn't want to be around him?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh no poor little girl. I would separate them for a little bit just in case. She might bite him if she is feeling weird and just wants to be alone. Has she been acting like she doesn't want to be around him?


i felt sorry for her too lol. Poor girl I know how it feels to have a horn dog all over my junk lol. And she hasn't been acting like she wants to be alone, if anyone has been more grumpy its Nismo. He's all grouchy and growly today. But then they go outside and he won't get away from her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I would separate them for a bit.  poor baby give her some hugs for me.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

separate them if they're being testy towards each other. You don't have to worry about limiting her exercise, just make sure she's on leash everywhere you go.

Indi gets really needy about a week or two before her season. Good lord it gets on my nerves, but what really puts the icing on the cake is when the boys either can't stop panting or whine and cry. 

Congratulations on womanhood you guys! I would treat it as a heat cycle right now, so start counting from the day you noticed the change in behavior up to a month from then... if she starts bleeding in between that time you can definately count on her still being in her heat cycle for up to two weeks after. Remember, the heat cycle does not start when her bleeding starts, and it does not end when the bleeding stops.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> separate them if they're being testy towards each other. You don't have to worry about limiting her exercise, just make sure she's on leash everywhere you go.
> 
> Indi gets really needy about a week or two before her season. Good lord it gets on my nerves, but what really puts the icing on the cake is when the boys either can't stop panting or whine and cry.


She hasn't been too testy just really whineyyyyyy, and doesn't listed to a [email protected] thing that I say. It's quite irritating. I can't wait to get her fixed


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Poor Tiva! Unfortunately, they do get "selective hearing" when they come into heat sometimes.. I had a bitch that wouldn't listen either when she came into heat, so you just have to be patient and reinforce that you're alpha. Definately separate em, and keep your eye on here at all times! Like Shana said, don't let her go anywhere off lead, to prevent any accidents. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

First off you may never see blood b/c of her keeping herself clean
Second is her vulva (vagina) enlarged aka swollen then normal? 
Third YOU need to seperate your female from the male, They need to live in there crates for about 21 to 28 days. 
You can exercise your female in your own yard while you are outside ONLY b/c another intact male can come get her. (will jump your fence) 
Do not take her for walks. 

Do you plan on keeping her intect?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Female Canine Heat Cycle*

The first phase of the cycle is called proestrus and is characterized by a swollen vulva, a bloody vaginal discharge, and attraction of male dogs. She flirts with the male but will not allow him to mount. The bloody vaginal discharge is what seems to lead to the misconception that the dog is menstruating. In fact, the blood comes directly from the walls of the vagina rather than the sloughing of the uterine lining as occurs in menstruation.

The second phase of the cycle is called estrus, which is characterized by the change in character of the vaginal discharge from bloody to straw colored. At this time the female begins to allow the male to mount. It is classically the change from proestrus to estrus that ovulation occurs and the female is most fertile.

As the female starts to go out of heat or enter diestrus, she will be less willing to breed. Again this stage can last 4-14 days but averages approximately 7 days.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> separate them if they're being testy towards each other. You don't have to worry about limiting her exercise, just make sure she's on leash everywhere you go.
> 
> Indi gets really needy about a week or two before her season. Good lord it gets on my nerves, but what really puts the icing on the cake is when the boys either can't stop panting or whine and cry.
> 
> Congratulations on womanhood you guys! I would treat it as a heat cycle right now, so start counting from the day you noticed the change in behavior up to a month from then... if she starts bleeding in between that time you can definately count on her still being in her heat cycle for up to two weeks after. Remember, the heat cycle does not start when her bleeding starts, and it does not end when the bleeding stops.


thanks for the info. i learned about this and honestly i have not had to think about it for like 6 months. i guess if you dont use it you lose it. i need to get a job 



geisthexe said:


> The first phase of the cycle is called proestrus and is characterized by a swollen vulva, a bloody vaginal discharge, and attraction of male dogs. She flirts with the male but will not allow him to mount. The bloody vaginal discharge is what seems to lead to the misconception that the dog is menstruating. In fact, the blood comes directly from the walls of the vagina rather than the sloughing of the uterine lining as occurs in menstruation.
> 
> The second phase of the cycle is called estrus, which is characterized by the change in character of the vaginal discharge from bloody to straw colored. At this time the female begins to allow the male to mount. It is classically the change from proestrus to estrus that ovulation occurs and the female is most fertile.
> 
> As the female starts to go out of heat or enter diestrus, she will be less willing to breed. Again this stage can last 4-14 days but averages approximately 7 days.


her vulva is slightly swollen not too bad, and i am seeing the straw colored discharge.
+1 check ur rep
thanks for refreshing my memory!

so basically she cant be around nismo? and i will not let her outside of the house without me, thank god we have a 6 ft fence tho too.

anything else i should know behavior wise? or health wise? since i cannot seem to get my head on straight.
sheeesh


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> First off you may never see blood b/c of her keeping herself clean
> Second is her vulva (vagina) enlarged aka swollen then normal?
> Third YOU need to seperate your female from the male, They need to live in there crates for about 21 to 28 days.
> You can exercise your female in your own yard while you are outside ONLY b/c another intact male can come get her. (will jump your fence)
> ...


i initially wanted to spay her. but the day before her appointment my clinic laid me off so i had to cancel. so i was pretty upset about that.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

so basically she cant be around nismo? NO not at all

and i will not let her outside of the house without me, thank god we have a 6 ft fence tho too. Just b/c you have 6ft fence doesnt mean a herding breed could not jump it.

anything else i should know behavior wise? Alot more needy or very stand offish

or health wise? Nope I pretty much covered it. 

since i cannot seem to get my head on straight.
sheeesh Dont feel bad hun. It happens to all of us.. its called AGE LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think she's gunna be ok man. You just being a protective dad  She's gunna probably go through her phases of on minute being needy and the next the don't touch me phase. As long as she is eating and drinking fine and has no sign of pain when you touch her she'll be alright  I'd totally keep an eye out for those nasty scrounges wouldn't want any of them trying to violate your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> so basically she cant be around nismo? NO not at all
> 
> and i will not let her outside of the house without me, thank god we have a 6 ft fence tho too. Just b/c you have 6ft fence doesnt mean a herding breed could not jump it.
> 
> ...


even just being out of the vet clinic for 2 months i feel like i lost my mind lol.

thanks for the info, she wont be outside except with me in the back yard.
i know a few dogs that jumped 5 ft fences to get to females. its really amazing what they'll do to get to a female.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Her nipples can get swollen! BOTH of my girls had boobies durring their "heat" cycle and it scared the crap outta me in till i read this  : 

Perfectly normal. Also, a false pregnancy is part of the canine reproductive cycle... ALL girls go through this, it is just a question of degree... also normal. She does not have mastitis (she would have swollen, hot breast tissue) or any other disease... no need to worry.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I think she's gunna be ok man. You just being a protective dad  She's gunna probably go through her phases of on minute being needy and the next the don't touch me phase. As long as she is eating and drinking fine and has no sign of pain when you touch her she'll be alright  I'd totally keep an eye out for those nasty scrounges wouldn't want any of them trying to violate your beautiful little girl.


yeah im not letting her out of my site. she's going in the back yard with a leash lol.

she's going to hate spending so much time in there. lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Didn't read the whole thread but yes keep Nismo away because his pestering could start a fight and I had my neutered male American Bulldog lock with my intact Dutch Shepherd. I told my husband not to let them out but he did not listen and sure enough they locked, at least it was safe sex right? LMAO

If you want to cover up her smell some and give Nismo a break there is a sticky about chlorophyll for bitches in season and it talks about what to give them to mask the smell. 

It also sounds like she is having a silent heat and that is when you really cant tell she is season but the males can.

You do not have to limit her exercise unless she does not feel well. Some of my dogs keep working when they are in season and some just can't handle the stress and want to stay home and sit on the couch.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but yes keep Nismo away because his pestering could start a fight and I had my neutered male American Bulldog lock with my intact Dutch Shepherd. I told my husband not to let them out but he did not listen and sure enough they locked, at least it was safe sex right? LMAO
> 
> If you want to cover up her smell some and give Nismo a break there is a sticky about chlorophyll for bitches in season and it talks about what to give them to mask the smell.
> 
> ...


OMG Marley locked on my friends dog once. We both looked at each other like WTF really. No but he fixed  LMAO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but yes keep Nismo away because his pestering could start a fight and I had my neutered male American Bulldog lock with my intact Dutch Shepherd. I told my husband not to let them out but he did not listen and sure enough they locked, at least it was safe sex right? LMAO
> 
> If you want to cover up her smell some and give Nismo a break there is a sticky about chlorophyll for bitches in season and it talks about what to give them to mask the smell.
> 
> ...


nismo doesnt seem to bothered by it. i can tell tho that he keeps looking around for tiva. 
we busted out the flirtpole for the first time in 6 months. and tiva's 1st time ever and i thought that went really well. she loved it. now i just have to build a springpole. they dont like the one they have now.

i really hope she is going through heat, and she's just being this honery because of that and not because of some behavioral things. but i've worked with her and she's a really good dog so i really think its her going into season.
thanks for the reply lisa!


----------

